# Ips Driver Error.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sorry for the forum crashing quite a lot at the moment. There seems to be a fault with the new server.

I know it is annoying but we should have it sorted soon.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sure we all understand & appreciate it Roy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I get an "IPS Driver error" if that's any help


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah thats it IPS, sorry I got my letters mixed up, I'm very tired.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Luckily it is only down for less than a minute at a time. There was one time when it was down for 14 minutes but that's because I fell asleep, have you seen "Lost" ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Luckily it is only down for less than a minute at a time. There was one time when it was down for 14 minutes but that's because I fell asleep, have you seen "Lost" ?


Can`t you set it up so a nice loud alarm with flashing lights goes off when happens so you can wake up and sort it, would also help if you`d nipped out to the bog for a

























re `Lost`, I lost interest


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Didn't it happen again this morning!!?


----------

